# Has Anyone used Silver Strike Broadheads?!?



## CEO of CCK (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, Gentlemen I need some information on the Eastman Outfitters: Silver Strike broadheads because I seen that they were extremely cheap and inexpensive. They have a 1 1/2 in cutting diameter, and are complimented with a trocar tip similar to a muzzy. I was wondering if anyone had any luck with them or any problems. To me and many hunters that want the holes of a rage but the bone splitting tip of a muzzy, this might be the solution. Also, with a very affordable price. $10.00 for 3 heads, found at any local Supercenter Walmart. Can't argue with that. I've already bought a pack to see how they were made. They seem o.k., Any thoughts?:darkbeer:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

The blades were not real durable on shots. A freind of mine contemplated giving up archery after losing 2 elk this year with them. They shot well for him, he just didn't get any penetration or blood from them. I talked him into going with a well designed muzzy broadhead and he is gonna stick with it. Good for shooting rabbits or stumps.


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

*silver strike*

Hey i was like you, thought they looked good, not alote of blade exposed, should fly well and penetrate, so I talked my uncle into using them. He buys some, shoots a 140 class buck with one and the arrow goes in about 3 inches and well you know the rest of the story. Gonna keep my mouth shut next time. Don't know for sure that it was the broadhead, but one of the blades was missing when he found the arrow.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

you ll get what you pay fore man, another 10 bucks for a set of mx-3/mx-4's or $35 for a set of 6 standard muzzy's is definitely worth finding your downed animal. Or montec/striker, NAP hellrazor, thunderhead... whatever it may be, you re paying for quality.


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

CEO of CCK said:


> Hey, Gentlemen I need some information on the Eastman Outfitters: Silver Strike broadheads because I seen that they were extremely cheap and inexpensive. They have a 1 1/2 in cutting diameter, and are complimented with a trocar tip similar to a muzzy. I was wondering if anyone had any luck with them or any problems. To me and many hunters that want the holes of a rage but the bone splitting tip of a muzzy, this might be the solution. Also, with a very affordable price. $10.00 for 3 heads, found at any local Supercenter Walmart. Can't argue with that. I've already bought a pack to see how they were made. They seem o.k., Any thoughts?:darkbeer:


Glad I found your thread. I found those Silver Strike broadheads on closeout last year at Wally World for $4.00. I bought a pack just for grins. After reading the responses, I realize why they were on closeout. 

Don't think I will use them for hunting. Maybe I will just shoot each one once into a target for grins.


----------



## MR DOOMS (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I have used the Wally world special for the last 5 years. When it comes to whitetails there is nothing better. They are accurate and will allow you to shoot a deer at 50 and 60 years without having to worry about arrow flight. I can't say anything about using them for elk hunting because they are not that durrable. I do know from 40 yards and in on whitetail deer they go right through and a great blood trail. If they guy shot a deer and it only went in 3 inches he shot the deer in the shoulder and thats a bad shot. These broadheads are to be shot through the ribs not in the leg. If you have packs that you want to get rid off I will buy all of them.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

*Much of the same*

Bought some on close out at Wal-Mart for turkey. After action examination showed the blades never opened, they were bent longitudinally and the tip of one broke off. Lost the turkey. 

Might be good for rabbits, soda bottles and cans and old stereos :teeth:.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## dperez905 (Apr 20, 2009)

I never have tried them on deer but I shoot the h3ll out of javelinas with them just because they are a cheap. They seem to kill them with no problem and I usually have pass throughs so I just pick up the arrow wipe it down a little and jump back in the bush and shoot another one with it.


----------



## Mustchasetail (Nov 16, 2010)

*Great heads for the price*

These heads have been out for many years, under Game Tracker and Eastman. I have used them and have had great results. I probaly have 20-30 used ones all have taken deer, turkey, coyotes and a few exotics. I have spine shot and punched through the shoulder blades of deer. I have taget shot with them out to 70 yards with no noticable change fron field points. I would not recommend any expandable for larger game or hogs...I know Rage this and this head that...but this is my opioin only. 

outdoor life did a penetration tests of a bunch of broadheads--both fixed and mechanical. The 2nd best penetrating mechanical was gametrackers silvertip. They are ony 12$ at at wal-mart. My Walmart is sold out...so any of you Silver Tips hater have any you dont want sen them my way...outdoorlife penetration test--click here (http://www.outdoorlife.com/outdoor/gear/article/0,13285,213918,00.html)


----------



## Mid-MI Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

I too have used these for the past 8-9 years. If you make a good shot you will get a pass through just like any good blade. I have taken multiple deer with the same tip, just cleaned them up and resharpened them. I have some blades break off on a pass through...but have had this happen with most any broadhead I have shot.


----------



## CEO of CCK (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah I started this thread a while back and since then I've been using them as my critter gitter heads. I have slain numerous animals with them. They work great on small game. I haven't harvested any deer with them yet, mostly becuase they always have a small entrance hole, but I'm going to test them out this late season.


----------

